# hi to you all



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hi everyone, been a member for a few weeks so i thought illd say hello,

been bbuildin on and off abit, now thou more.19 stone bf around 15%,all ways been a big lad down to good gens. currently on me second cycle first was sus 250mgs e/3days fo 6 weeks.like it so im doing it again but for 10weeks.look abit smoothe and fat atm so i wont put a pic up till pct is out the way.cheers.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

mrpop said:


> hi everyone, been a member for a few weeks so i thought illd say hello,
> 
> been bbuildin on and off abit, now thou more.19 stone bf around 15%,all ways been a big lad down to good gens. currently on me second cycle first was sus 250mgs e/3days fo 6 weeks.like it so im doing it again but for 10weeks.look abit smoothe and fat atm so i wont put a pic up till pct is out the way.cheers.


hey man wats up, 19 stone at 15% bf, u must be huge mate, how old and how tall r u mate?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

welcome m8 pull up a chair and make your self at home :wink:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

You must be a monster! post pics mate!!

Read you post about reverse scammers, leads me to believe you have/are dealing. Is that right?

(I'm not after a source, ive got that sorted. Just out of interest)

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

FierceFrets said:


> You must be a monster! post pics mate!!
> 
> Read you post about reverse scammers, leads me to believe you have/are dealing. Is that right?
> 
> ...


?


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

cheers all

tahir.. na mate not a monster, yet 8) im 31 and 6ft. i was 24stone fat git till i stoped worrying about loosin mass and concetrating on diet, now im looking more like a body builder instead of a pie shop owner,will post some pics when waters gone and im down to 16-17stone 

FierceFrets... na mate a freind used to tho and if he needed any help wev non payers i would step in, for a small fee and some frebies  .


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

a pic when i was 24 stone couple off years ago bf was about 25-30%

me mates take the piss cus i made the pint glass look like an egg cup. just used to lift every stuff like cars and people :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Lets see one of you now, you sound prety BIG! You dont look much of a bodybuilder on dis pic but i suspect you r biger than i think!.. O ye well come!

sam


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

na mate lol defo dint look like a bbuilder i was just a strong fat lad.i will post pic soon of now. cheers


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

my god

that pint really puts your massive size into perspective

what height are you

Nick


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

mrpop said:


> na mate lol defo dint look like a bbuilder i was just a strong fat lad.i will post pic soon of now. cheers


You definately have the powerlifting look. Your lifts must be huge.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ur forearms look huge mr pop,

i wouldn't wana get on the wrong side of u mate, u look like a sickhead.lol


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome board bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome m8, you look strong


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

cheers lads,sounds a bit silliy but now 5stone down im not half as strong now plus im on the gear now and still no where ner me old lifts i used to do 160k bench 8 reps nice and slow.past two years iv started a mass cut down of food and lifting heavy me max bench now is about 130k for 4  ,i dicided to change the way i look big time so changed the bigman training for cut training,for me i get more birds looking leaner than as big as i was :lol:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

mrpop said:


> cheers lads,sounds a bit silliy but now 5stone down im not half as strong now plus im on the gear now and still no where ner me old lifts i used to do 160k bench 8 reps nice and slow.past two years iv started a mass cut down of food and lifting heavy me max bench now is about 130k for 4  ,i dicided to change the way i look big time so changed the bigman training for cut training,for me i get more birds looking leaner than as big as i was :lol:


good on u mate,

i wud much rather look better, then have good lifts, dont u agree?

alot of big guys in me gym dread trying to rip up cause they know there gunna loose strengh,

keep it up mr pop, im sure u can still knock a few ppl out, u sickhead! lol


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Holy F*ck,

You are one big Dude!

Hotel in the background looks nice, where was it?

(yeah,yeah,yeah, I know....)

: )


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

your a monster


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

cheers lads hotel was in diminican rep,on honeymoon :roll:

im not that big now iv lost lots a mass 6stone .atm im sitin at 17.12 stone,geting nice and lean.justgoes to show how fat you can be :lol:


----------

